# Rear Lights + Radio Problem



## bradyandhisbike (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay, so here is the problem. I bought a 96' Isuzu Rodeo a few months ago with no radio. The rear lights (the ones you must have on at night along with headlights, idk what you call them) worked fine. I bought a radio, and put it in.

At first, when i turned the lights on at night, the radio went out, then the fuse to the lights imediately blew out, and the radio went back on.

So, i later replaced the fuse. Upon replacing the fuse, when i turned the lights on, the radio would go off. So i turned the lights off, and the radio went on. Etc. Then, the fuse blew again.

I was just in my car trying to figure out the problem. So, i unplugged the radio, replaced the fuse, and turned on the lights. No problem. Then, i plugged in the power/wires to the radio. The radio did not turn on, but the fuse did not blow out. Next, i put in the antenna wire. The fuse imediately blew out.
Testing one more thing, i unplugged the radio, then replaced the fuse, turned on the lights, and plugged in the antenna first. The fuse imediately blew out.


So, i have no clue what the problem seems to be. Sorry for my lengthy explanation, but i assume youll need the information. If anyone has a clue to what my problem is, please share your thoughts, ive already been pulled over once and ive only been driving the isuzu for about a month.

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The only lights the radio should be tied into are the dash lights, so if the running lights keep going out then you are some how hooked into them. Either for the constant or the ignition source?
Also if you are having issue's when the antenna is unplugged then it is a grounding problem. Here is a link with all the wire colors, maybe print it out then go check them.........
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/1145.html

Constant 12V+ Red/White 
Switched 12V+ Brown/White 
Ground Black 
Illumination Green/Red 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 5 1/4" Doors
Left Front (+) Blue 
Left Front (-) Yellow 
Right Front (+) Green 
Right Front (-) Gray 
Rear Speakers 4" x 6" behind Seat
Left Rear (+) Orange 
Left Rear (-) White 
Right Rear (+) Orange/Blue 
Right Rear (-) Orange/White


----------



## bradyandhisbike (Feb 2, 2008)

I forgot to say everytime the back lights went out, the dash went out too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

disconnect the orange Illumination wire on the back of the radio


----------

